# [Suche] Programm zur Figurenanimation



## sterndi (29. Dezember 2002)

*film erzeugen blos wie*

hi ich hab vor kurzem eine tv karte von pinacle mir besorgt 
und da ich fernsehe am pc war ich ganz überascht das das so geil ist naja  meine kleine frage gibt es irgendwie möglichkeiten ne comic figur zu erstellen mit irgendeinen programm und die dann durch die welt laufen lassen kann oder so ? 

ich hoffe ihr kennt solche programme oder könnt ihr mir progamme nennen mit denen ich videos schneiden und so kann. 

thx in vorraus.


----------



## SilentWarrior (29. Dezember 2002)

ähm... wie wär's mit...

...
...
... FLASH???
...


----------



## brecht (30. Dezember 2002)

das ist ja mal ne frage - irgendwie solltest du mal auf deinen Satzbau achten.

Also 

Videoschnittprogramme:

Adobe Premiere 
Ulead Media Studio
u.v.m.

Um eine Comicfigur zu erstellen, gibt es mehrere möglichkeiten 

klassisch: einzelbilder selbst zeichnen und einscannen, und in einem Videoschnittprog. zu einem film zusammenfügen (ja es ist eine ******arbeit)

Macromedia Flash - hier kannst du die Figur erstellen und animieren - läuft alles auf 2d basis (bitte nicht schlagen - ich weiß das man mit Flash auch 3d darstellen kann)

Königslösung:
Erstelle den Charakter in einem 3d Programm (3dsmax; Maya; Cinema 4D)
verknüpfe Ihn mit einer Sklettstrucktur und leg nen comicshader drüber

Comicfigur in einen real-Film einbinden:

dazu benötigst du noch ein Compostingprogramm - z.b. Adobe After Effekts oder discreet Combustion

Alle Progs sind nicht gerade günstig und auch nicht innerhalb von 2-3 tagen erlernbar (naja Premiere und Media Studio schon)


----------



## Kaethe (30. Dezember 2002)

Hab mal in Dein Profil geschaut, sterndi.

Beruf:  WebDesigner Mediendesigner (JA was denn nun) 

Sorry,aber bei dem deutsch musste ich mal gucken wo Du herkommst, und was Du machst. Kann es aber net so richtig glauben.  



Ansonsten kann ich mich "brecht" nur anschliessen.


----------



## fungo (30. Dezember 2002)

normalerweise hat man für so einen kleinen comic eine ganze crew *lol*


----------



## ponda (30. Dezember 2002)

Also also "MEDIENDESIGNER" müsstest du das eigentlich wissen:>


----------



## Keule (2. Januar 2003)

das habe ich mir eben auch gesagt
rofl


----------



## sterndi (4. Januar 2003)

*mediendesigner*

Hi All! 

Sagen wir mal so ich war mal mediendesigner vor ca. 1 jahr und muste das aufhören wegen meiner krankheit. Auserdem lernten sie mir dort nix ich muste alles selber lernen :-( so nach dem motto schau wie du selber weiter kommst und irgendwann geb ich dir kunden *G*. 

Deswegen ging die firma auch in den bach hinunter.

Ich hoffe das hat sich erledigt. 

Ich wollt das nur mal testen wegen der crouw hm die hab ich nicht zu verfügung aber lernen spashalber neben musik geht doch immer


----------



## BubiBohnensack (6. Januar 2003)

Ist denn jetzt alles geklärt?
__________________________




> Erstelle den Charakter in einem 3d Programm (3dsmax; Maya; Cinema 4D)
> verknüpfe Ihn mit einer Sklettstrucktur und leg nen comicshader drüber


ROFL Brecht


----------



## ponda (6. Januar 2003)

das programm "MOHO" ist auch nicht schlecht für comic-filme


----------



## brecht (6. Januar 2003)

was heißt hier Rofl @bubi

ok die beschreibung hört sich so an, als wäre es ein leichtes in 3d mit 3 schritten sowas zu machen - aber hätte ich es ausführlicher schreiben sollen?


----------



## BubiBohnensack (6. Januar 2003)

> aber hätte ich es ausführlicher schreiben sollen?


Das wäre wahrscheinlich reine Ressourcenverschwendung gewesen.

Ich fand es einfach nur sehr amüsant hier quasi als Querverweis auf ein 5000€-Brocken hinzuweisen nach dem Motto: "Für diese kleine Szene kannst du dann max nehmen".

Aber dann müsst ihr euch ja in Zukunft mit der Frage konfrontiert sehen, wie "Help: Wie mache ich einen animierten Cartooncharacter"


@sterndi:
Es ging nur darum, dass Brecht hier einer der ganz großen Max'ler ist aber du dafür (genauso wie jeder Andere auch) 1 Jahr Einarbeitungszeit brauchst, um eine sich bewegende Figur zu erstellen.
Nicht das es irgendwie so wirkt als machen wir uns lustig.

Aber ich muss schon sagen Brecht, abstrahieren kannst du gut "Modellen, Skelletbauen, Textur -> Fertig" ;-)


----------



## brecht (6. Januar 2003)

Bubi schrieb "Es ging nur darum, dass Brecht hier einer der ganz großen Max'ler ist" 

na wir wollen ma nicht übertreiben - ich kann mit max gut umgehen - ich hab allerding große modellingschwierigkeiten - werd wohl ma nen richtigen Kurs besuchen müssen, damit sich bei mir nicht so typische fehler einschleichen. Aber ich glaube daishi und Kapro liegen da noch ne liga drüber


----------



## BubiBohnensack (6. Januar 2003)

Naja, du bist jedenfalls so gut, dass du mir bei allen Fragen helfen könntest. Und irgendwie habe ich immer Respekt vor Leuten, die etwas mächtig besser können als ich.

Dein Ostereiding fand ich schon impressive.


----------



## goela (6. Januar 2003)

...und wer kennt sich gut mit Cinema 4D XL aus. Cinema 4D und AfterEffects PlugIn sach ich nur!


----------



## brecht (6. Januar 2003)

weiß jetzt gar nicht - aber Daishi und Kapro haben nen guten überblick über alle verfügbaren 3d proggies - außerdem haben wir hier ja auch ein C4D Forum, in dem bestimmt auch einige halbprofis unterwegs sind


----------



## BubiBohnensack (6. Januar 2003)

Trotzdem viel zu viel Aufwand C4d nur für ein kleines Hampelmännchen zu lernen - und wahrhscheinlich auch deprimierend wenn ich mir meine ersten Toonversuche anschaue...


----------

